# Height difference



## sean300 (May 19, 2006)

I'm getting ready to photograph a couple that has a huge height difference.  The female is only 5'2" whereas the male is 6'5".. and they have a 6 month pit bull.  Pictures will be taken outside.  How can I pose the couple so that it wouldnt seem so ackward?  How would I pose the couple and the dog?  

Sean


----------



## WNK (May 19, 2006)

My brother in-law & his wife have a similar problem.  He is 6'something and she is 4'something.  The last pro pic we got from them turned out nicely, though.  He is sitting on a chair (although outdoors you could use something else) and she is standing behind and off to the side of them.  They have a big dog (lab mix, I believe) who is standing at his feet, but for a pit bull puppy, you could have it sitting on his lap?
Just one thought.  Good luck!


----------



## Big Mike (May 19, 2006)

Sitting vs standing is an easy way to do it, maybe kneeling or something like that.  Maybe find some natural looking tiers or some stairs etc....so that they can be close together yet on different levels.

If you wanted to get artistic (or just weird) you could place her much closer to the camera, with him farther off.  This is how they did a lot of the scenes in the Lord of the Rings movies, to make the hobbit actors look short compared to the others.


----------

